# Wie baut Ihr Euer Linux from Scratch?



## Dennis Wronka (28. März 2006)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es hier User gibt die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben mal ein Linux from Scratch zu stricken.
Ich hab es vor gut 2 oder 3 Jahren schonmal gemacht und dachte mir, dass ich mich da mal wieder dran setze.

Nun wuerde mich einfach mal interessieren wie Ihr da ran geht: Folgt Ihr der Anleitung woertlich? Sprich: Installiert Ihr alle vorgegebenen Patches? Folgt Ihr genau den configure-Anweisungen? Wie sieht es mit den Versionen der installierten Software aus?

Ich persoenlich versuch immer die aktuellsten Version der zu installierenden Software zu nutzen, ohne irgendwelche LFS-Patches. Das hat beim letzten Mal auch ganz gut geklappt. Das LFS was ich damals gebaut hab war noch fuer Kernel 2.4 geschrieben, ich hab das aber bereits mit Kernel 2.6 gebaut. Mein neues LFS will ich natuerlich mit GCC 4.1, GlibC 2.4 und moeglichst auch SELinux bauen.
Bei den configure-Anweisungen folge ich groesstenteils dem was das Buch vorgibt. Da ich jedoch zum Teil neuere Versionen einsetze pruefe ich meist erstmal ob sich an den Versionen was geaendert hat.

So, wuerde mich mal interessieren ob es noch andere so Verrueckte hier gibt und wie Ihr vorgeht.

Nachtrag: Scheint irgendwie als waer ich hier der einzige der so wahnsinnig ist sich sein Linux selbst zu bauen. 
Naja, mein LFS ist soweit "fertig". Mit GlibC 2.4 hat's zwar leider nicht geklappt.
Der nscd wollte aus irgendeinem Grund die in GlibC 2.4 nicht mehr enthaltenen LinuxThreads nutzen, was mich dann dazu gezwungen hat auf 2.3.6 umzuschwenken. Naja, egal.
Der naechste Schritt ist halt die ganze Software noch zu installieren die ich so benoetige und in Richtung KDE vorarbeiten.

Nachtrag 2: KDE laeuft jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen und ich muss sagen, dass das System rennt wie'n Karnickel auf XTC. War aber echt 'ne ganze Menge Arbeit so weit zu kommen. Es mussten einige Patches (wegen GCC4) her und noch oefter musste ich mal selbst in irgendwelchen Quellen (inklusive den Kernel-Headern) rumhacken.

Nachtrag 3: Mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Kernel 2.6.16
GlibC 2.3.6
GCC 4.1.0
X.org 7.0
QT 3.3.6
KDE 3.5.2


----------

